# Looking for a good **** hound.



## Rocky1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Any **** hound breeders in SW Michigan? Looking for a good hound.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

call me 734-740-0951 i will give you some honest ones to deal with, believe it or not there are some


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

what city do you live in? if close enough i might could help


----------

